# NFL Cuts



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

What do ya think?

What about Joey Porter, Eric Moulds, Jamal Leiws and others i am forgetting.

Is Brad Johnson going to get another job? 
I know why Jermaine Wiggins was cut but i was still upset by it. He was one of the better offensive players the vikes had and they just took him out of the offense.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I was a little surprised by Joe Horn among those also. Lewis had a contract they didn't want to pay, I assume they may sign him again. I can't remember, but didn't the vikes have another young TE last year they were kind of eyeing???? or maybe they will throw kleinsasser back in the role, that guy is a HOG. I remember watching him in college, he pancaked almost every guy he blocked!!!!

I'm sure Brad will get on somewhere to help a young QB or something, who really cares.

is it fantasy football season yet???? gets the blood pumping with all these cuts and whatnot!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Joey Porter wouldn't hurt, but we will be cutting a linebacker because we have three starters already. Not that any of them are as good as Porter yet, but also greenway will be back and I hope healthy!!

Lewis should end up signing back with his old team.

Anyone think Smoot will end up in Green Bay???


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't think Porter's mouth would survive in Childress' world.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Cory Dillon just got released. I think he's got another year left in him.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> Joey Porter wouldn't hurt, but we will be cutting a linebacker because we have three starters already. Not that any of them are as good as Porter yet, but also greenway will be back and I hope healthy!!
> 
> Lewis should end up signing back with his old team.
> 
> Anyone think Smoot will end up in Green Bay???


Nap Harris is a free agent.....so they only have 2 starters back unless they decide to resign him.


----------

